# Anyone ever get their tires siped?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Had it offered on my new truck tires...they claim it makes a difference...curious if anyway has had it done and if so, did it make a difference in rain and snow that you could notice?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In theory it should help as its supposed to both help the lugs of the tire get the water away faster and help the lugs better conform to the ground/road contour. That's in theory, it would seem to me that all those slits in the lugs would also allow the edges to get torn off easier as well.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

I have found good on asphalt. Bad on gravel, dirt, and all other....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

What is "siped"? Never heard of it. My duramax eats tires like candy anyway.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I went ahead and got it done on my new tires. I got Pathfinder all-terrain tires last fall before winter set in. They siped the tires. They cut slits at angles across the tread. Supposed to provide more griping power. They worked great this winter in the rain, ice and snow. I keep some weight in the back, four of those 70 lb sand bags. Anyway, the truck handled much better than it did with the factory tires it came with. I do not spin on wet pavement anymore and it handled great in all the snow and ice this year. Now of course, I can't compare an unsiped version of those tires, but I think it may work. Almost all of my driving is on pavement...very little gravel.


----------

